# phantom ball python?



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been watching ralph davies vids and think the super phantom is amazing! Anyone know how to make phantom's or is it still ralphs secret?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Ya buy one! The Phantom is a base morph.


----------

